# [V] Intel CPU,Scythe Mugen,Ram,Mainboard ,450 Watt Netzteil



## Primaldoom (27. September 2009)

Hallo.

      Verkaufe hier meine Intel CPU,Scythe Mugen Kühler,Ram, Mainboard und 450 Watt Netzteil.

      Alles Teile sind Komplett.

      Inkl.*Rechnungen* mit noch 12 Monaten Garantie.
      Außer das Netzteil dafür habe ich keine Rechnung.


      0 x CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Boxed inkl.Scythe Mugen Kühler = *VERKAUFT*
  0 x Scythe Mugen inkl.120mm Lüfter = *VERKAUFT*
      0 x Mainboard : Gigabyte So775 GA-EP45-DS3 = *VERKAUFT*
  0 x RAM : 2048MB DDR2 800mhz  PC2 - 6400 CL5 TakeMS = *VERKAUFT*
  0 x Netzteil 450 Watt von Papst mit 120mm Lüfter PCIe anschluß und es ist extrem leise. = *VERKAUFT*

      Versand ist inkl.

      mfg 
_*
 ALLES VERKAUFT!   Please Closed !
*_


----------



## Batze (28. September 2009)

Hallöchen.

 Welcher Scythe Mugen Kühler/Lüfter ist es denn genau.
 Kannste mal zu einer Page wo der ist verlinken.


----------



## Primaldoom (28. September 2009)

Hier mal ein test.

 http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2007/test_scythe_mugen/


----------



## DonLennschi (28. September 2009)

Ich hätte Interesse an deinem Netzteil,schickst du mir ne pm?


----------



## Primaldoom (28. September 2009)

PM an dich.


----------

